# Lionel Super O: Need switch wiring video and what mfr. of 072 curves work ?



## eeebeenj (May 21, 2016)

Hi !

I'm setting up a Lionel Super O layout with multiple 112 switches, but it's giving me a headache! 

Does anyone have a 112 switch wiring video?
I tried looking at the Lionel .pdf diagrams and can't understand them. 
I just need to know where to put the plastic connector pin(s) and how to wire the remote button (and power?) to the switch.
-or-
Is there a switch maker that has 071 switches that integrate nicely with Super O track? I can't afford Ross...

Also, I've got long passenger cars that don't like 031 curves ... who makes 072 curves that will integrate nicely with Super O ?

Thanks in advance !

EB


----------



## balidas (Jun 3, 2011)

I believe Gargraves would match up fairly well. There is a fellow who custom bends Super O but I'll have to look up his name & e-mail.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I know some used Lionel o switches, but they take some work to mate well.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

The insulating pin goes into the inside ( shorter ) curved rail.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I cant find a diagram for the controll and dont have one set up to look at.


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

[email protected] Contact Mike Spanier, he's a Super O expert.
Don


----------



## balidas (Jun 3, 2011)

Don F said:


> [email protected] Contact Mike Spanier, he's a Super O expert.
> Don


Yes he is an excellent source. He can also put you in touch with the fellow who custom bends Super O track.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The 112 switch has three posts. One is off to the edge this is the common and connects to the center wire of the switch. The other two posts are parallel the main line. The one near the edge turns the switch off the main line the other turns it to the main line. power goes to the center rail to test.

The plastic pins are on the inside of the y of the switch



















If you can find this. It;s a joiner kit to adapt an 1122 switch to super o track.


----------



## eeebeenj (May 21, 2016)

*Lionel 112 SW wiring*

Hey T-Man,

Thanks so much for the pics and info. on wiring these switches !!!

Is there only one plastic connector pin used on each switch (as you mentioned/photo shows, at the inside straight of the 'Y'), or are more plastic pins used (e.g., on the inside curve of the 'Y' also)?

thanks again !


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Both inside Y's need the plastic pin so the anti derail feature works for this type of switch. Even the picture of the 112 shows the insulators on the inside of both Ys.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

If you want to be economical about. it you can run just two wires to the switch. That way you can purchase four strand wire and split them in half. Since the switches are close to you gang them up and return to the common posts of the transformer.

The operation is simple ,power from the center rail goes to the center of the two coils for each direction. The switch or the insulated track section completes the circuit to common and the switch moves.

To test the switch using two transformer wires, one goes to the center rail , and the other touches one of the parallel posts to operate.


----------

